# Sourdough Smoked Cheddar Onion Rolls



## scarbelly (Aug 3, 2010)

Mrs Scar put together some rolls for dinner tonite for sammies and some extras for the rest of the week - We used our Friends of Carl 1847 starter and some of our smoked cheddar and some grilled onions --

Here is the result - these will get paired later with our Chicken Mango Jalopeno sausage for sammies for dinner - the top six are for dinner and the others are for snacks - here they are in the final rise








 Here they are fresh out of the oven







Oh man these are tasty













Thanks for looking


----------



## meateater (Aug 3, 2010)

OK, enough with the sourdough lately... I get the hint. My lonely starter is beconing to come alive again. 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





  Scarbelly, those rolls are


----------



## rdknb (Aug 3, 2010)

That looks good


----------



## smokingohiobutcher (Aug 3, 2010)

OMG!!! YUM!







SOB


----------



## mballi3011 (Aug 3, 2010)

Now those are some really good looking rolls there Scar.


----------



## the dude abides (Aug 3, 2010)

We spent like a half hour on the phone today and no mention of these little loaves of goodness!!!  Shame on you.  Look great.  Now I'm off to try and find a link to these Chicken Mango Jalopeno sausage's.  Dang those sound good!


----------



## scarbelly (Aug 3, 2010)

The Dude Abides said:


> We spent like a half hour on the phone today and no mention of these little loaves of goodness!!!  Shame on you.  Look great.  Now I'm off to try and find a link to these Chicken Mango Jalopeno sausage's.  Dang those sound good!


Here is the link we talked about Jay -

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/forum/thread/96024/chicken-mango-jalopeno-sausage


----------



## Bearcarver (Aug 4, 2010)

Those look awesome Scarbelly !
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Bear


----------



## squirrel (Aug 4, 2010)

Very nice rolls Scarbelly! I am a sucka for some yummy homemade rolls! That sausage sounds yummo too, you are very creative dear sir!


----------



## mrrmobile (Nov 17, 2010)

Where can I get the recipe for these?

Thanks!

Mike


----------



## chefrob (Nov 17, 2010)

musta missed this one............nice buns ya got there gary.


----------



## DanMcG (Dec 20, 2010)

Any chance you could share the recipe SB?


----------



## scarbelly (Dec 20, 2010)

Dan

I am at work but from what I remember it was just a basic recipe for sourdough rolls and we added some shredded smoked cheddar and some grilled onions to it.  I will look tonite when I get home


----------

